# HELP!!! Wormer overdose!



## Jens (May 28, 2012)

We just went to worm our mini's with Equimax for the 1st time since we've had them. My husband set the weight on the dial of the mare (230 lbs)and gave it to her. When he pulled it out we realized that the dial did not hold and he gave her the whole tube of that of a 1300 horse!!! I'm so scared! I have a call into the vet, he is being paged. Does anyone know what I should do??? I'm so glad it is NOT Quest brand, but I'm still VERY worried!


----------



## HGStables (May 28, 2012)

this happened to my friends mini. The vet had her give her bandamine and make sure the mare drinks all the water she wants.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 28, 2012)

We did that once on accident as well with safeguard wormer, we were told access to water and as much hay as they want.


----------



## Jens (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for your responses! The Vet just left and she still seems to be fine. He tubed her and gave her some mineral oil and bandamine. I really hope she will be okay! It's going to be a long night! We'll be walking out to check on her constantly. We feel terrible!


----------



## HGFarm (May 28, 2012)

I've had this happen a couple of times with ivermectin- no harm done. Hope yours will be ok, I would not worry too much.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (May 28, 2012)

Oh no! Good luck with this. Best Wishes. Sounds like she will be fine.


----------



## Jens (May 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone! So far so good!


----------



## mini horse mania (May 28, 2012)

my inlaws vet dosed and reccomended a whole tube.we were told that they would pass what was not needed...sounds like she will be fine


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (May 28, 2012)

I did that once. I set it but the dial didn't hold and whole thing went it. I too was scared. I didn't know what to do called vet never heard anything and hoped for the best. All was good. hope your girl will be well too.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 28, 2012)

Oh Jen, you poor thing...dont beat yourself up...and please dont beat up your hubby!! I think that has happened to many of us. Accidents happen and you called vet out just to be safe...good for you and Im sure your little one will be just fine.


----------



## Mona (May 28, 2012)

Yep, I've done the same thing...not with Equimax, but with Ivermectin. HUGE safety margin in that, but of course the Equimax has the added ingredient for Tapeworms. Hopefully all will be just fine, but I know first hand how scary it can be when that happens!


----------



## Norah (May 29, 2012)

Don't worry,

It happened to me , and I freaked. With the exception of quest , your horse will be fine. The wormers are such that it would be impossible to " really" hurt an animal if this happens. I hope your vet is smart enough not to give your horse . Just. Keep an eye on her today and over the next few days. Pick up the poop and despise of it of you have a small dog that likes to eat poop .


----------



## billiethekid40 (May 29, 2012)

To prevent this in the future, wrap an elastic band around the plunger of the tube where the dose is to keep it from slipping too far in.

A hair elastic will work too... I've had to take mine out of my hair to do it many times LOL


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2012)

Great Idea Malanie and so simple!! Thanks


----------



## WeeOkie (May 29, 2012)

I did the same thing just recently and it was with Equimax, almost a full tube on a 30" 3 y.o. mare. She was fine!


----------



## jyuukai (May 29, 2012)

I think it's pretty hard to overdose on most wormers, so I wouldn't worry. To be honest my little mare likes to SUCK on de-worming tubes! You can set it where you want it but if you don't get it out of her mouth fast enough she will eat half of the thing before you can blink.

Silly horses


----------



## Margo_C-T (May 29, 2012)

Great tip about the elastic band!

Margo


----------



## Sandee (May 29, 2012)

The instruction sheet in the Equimax box says has been tested on 3 & 4 week old foals at 10x one dose with results of loose stools for 1-2 days and on pregnant mares at 3x the dose every 2 weeks with some increased incidents of colic.

Sounds like you are well within the safe zone on this.


----------



## wildoak (May 29, 2012)

It happens, and they generally survive it just fine with ivermectin. I've had it happen a time or two as well.

Jan


----------



## HGFarm (May 29, 2012)

LOL, this has happened to many of us..... perhaps the company with those 'stops' that slip need to figure out a different way to make their wormer applicators? Yes, the very first time it happened to me, I freaked & called the vet too. She chuckled and said no problem..... and hey, the horse is not going to have any worms!!


----------



## Jens (May 29, 2012)

HGFarm said:


> LOL, this has happened to many of us..... perhaps the company with those 'stops' that slip need to figure out a different way to make their wormer applicators? Yes, the very first time it happened to me, I freaked & called the vet too. She chuckled and said no problem..... and hey, the horse is not going to have any worms!!


I was thinking the same thing! There seems to be a design flaw in that brand of wormer. But I'll never do that again, lol, next time I'll squirt out everything but the exact dose before giving it to them.


----------



## Jens (May 29, 2012)

Well I have to say I feel so much better knowing we're not the first to have done this! She is still doing great and hasn't acted any differently, so I'm thankful for that! Thanks for all your comments and support! I'm loving this forum so far!


----------



## shelia (May 29, 2012)

I have heard many of these stories and that is why I always squirt the dosage into a small syringe. (no needle of course.) I take the plunger out and squirt it into the back. Then carefully put the plunger back in and it is ready to go.


----------



## Jens (May 29, 2012)

shelia said:


> I have heard many of these stories and that is why I always squirt the dosage into a small syringe. (no needle of course.) I take the plunger out and squirt it into the back. Then carefully put the plunger back in and it is ready to go.


Oh that is a great idea! I think I'll try that next time! : )


----------



## Jens (May 29, 2012)

billiethekid40 said:


> To prevent this in the future, wrap an elastic band around the plunger of the tube where the dose is to keep it from slipping too far in.
> 
> A hair elastic will work too... I've had to take mine out of my hair to do it many times LOL


That is a very good idea...I'll have to try this!


----------



## Jens (May 29, 2012)

LittleRibbie said:


> Oh Jen, you poor thing...dont beat yourself up...and please dont beat up your hubby!! I think that has happened to many of us. Accidents happen and you called vet out just to be safe...good for you and Im sure your little one will be just fine.


 Thanks for your kind words! greatly appreciated!


----------



## HGFarm (May 30, 2012)

I think I will try the hair tie thing too- would be pretty easy really and will ensure no mistake on my part again. It's always just shocking when it happens, LOL


----------

